# Transformador: Cómo averiguar el voltaje de entrada?



## Ric (Jun 26, 2007)

Holas, he encontrado un transformador de voltaje, del cual sólo sé ke tiene de salida 9v; pero no sé si la entrada es de 220v ó 110v.  Cómo puedo averiguarlo, si las indicaciones están complemente borradas? Bueno, lo puedo averiguar conectandolo a la corriente, si se quema es porque la entrada era de 110v.(je,je, broma).  Cuento con un multimetro pero tampoco sé como utilizarlo exactamente.  Espero ke alguien me ayude a poder determinar cuál es el voltaje de entrada de éste transformador.  Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 26, 2007)

necetidas otro transformador aunque no sea de la misma tension y lo conectas en el secundario.
Con el tester en alterna mides el primario y tendras la relacion entrada salida.

Por ejemplo tienes un transformador de 6V y lo conectas directamente al secundario del transformador.
En el primario mide 100V (cuidado ,puedes electocutarte evidentemente)

N=100/6=16.66

Ahora es facil Vprim= 9V*16.66=150V el primario es de 150V.

Como hacer correctamente el diseno, un transformador normal lo conectas al cable red(si enchufar por ahora). El secundario conectado al transformador de prueba.Con unos cables unos el primario de prueba al tester.

Con el tester encendido enchufas, tomas la medida y apagas y ya puedes hacer los calculos.


----------



## Ric (Jun 26, 2007)

Lo que tengo es otro transformador de 220v de entrada y 110v de salida.  Cómo sería el calculo y si pudieras ser un poco más explicito en lo de conectar "que" a "dónde" que ya me enrede y como medirlo con el tester. Gracias


----------



## menduco (Jun 27, 2007)

Ric , de casualidad no tenes otro dato que se pueda ver como son la potencia (W) o la relacion de transformadorrmacion (N) o incluso la corriente (I).
 aunque sea lo mas minimo.
    Mira hay una forma pero es muy compleja, si no conseguis esos datos que te pedi,te voy a decir como se hace.

saludos


----------



## Ric (Jun 27, 2007)

Lamentablemente no tengo ningún dato más, y lo de los 9v lo deduzco porke ese transformador estaba junto con un teléfono inalambrico que de paso quiero saber si funciona o no.  En otro foro me recomendaron ke conecte este transformador a otro y y me daba la mitad era porke la entrada era de 220v.  Ejm.: Si lo conecto a un transformador ke tiene 220v de entrada y 110v de salida, y me da los 9v, entonces el transformador ke no sé cual es su entrada sería de 110v.; en cambio si me da 4,5v entonces la entrada sería de 220v.  Esto es correcto?.  En todo caso te agradecería ke me explicases cual es tu método, teniendo en cuenta ke mis conocimientos de electrónica son mínimos.
Muchas gracias por tu interes.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Desde mi punto de vista no necesitas otro transformador.

Yo te recomiendo que lo hagas así con el transformador incógnita:


Primero mide las resistencias de los embobinados, obviamente sin conectarlo a corriente y con un ohmetro o un multímetro puesto para medir ohms.

La que te dé unos cientos de ohms (digamos 300 a 700 ohms) es la que va al primario, que puede ser 220 o 110. Si lo conectas al toma corriente, no va a suceder ningún problema.

Una vez conectado a la toma de corriente, mides cuánto voltaje en alterna te da el otro embobinado y listo, ya tienes tu transformador listo para usar.


Si vas a medir con un multímetro ajustable manualmente, debes empezar con una escala alta, digamos de 200 volts e ir bajando para llegar a la lectura adecuada.

Si el multímetro es de rango automático, entonces no necesitarás ese ajuste.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2007)

Yo lo enchufaria directamente en 110 VCA si en el secundario tengo 9 VCA el transformador es de 110 VCA, si en cambio tengo 4,5 VCA el transformador es de 220 VCA.


----------



## ChaD (Jun 27, 2007)

Bueno... si a un transformador de 220V le pones 110V no pasa nada, solo que a la salida no tendrias 9V.... Ya que decis que tenes otro de 220V-110V podes conectar ese y al secundario de este el que te da 9V a la salida y ver que marca. Recorda que un transformador solo reduce tension y por ende el tester que uses debe estar en modo de tension alterna, caso contrario marcaria "0". El esquema de conexion seria: 220V de la red----transformador 220V-110V----transformador incognita 9V----multimetro. Si la salida son 9V efectivamente es de 110V-9V. Si la salida que obtenes es 4,5V es de 220V. Se entiende? Saludos de Mendoza, Argentina.


----------



## Ric (Jun 28, 2007)

Bueno, lo ke hice fue conectar el transformador de 220v a 110v y el de la Incognita a 9v y de ahí al multimetro dando como resultado:
6,90 en DC V
6,90 no es la mitad de 9, ni a balas! (no sé casi nada de electrónica, pero de aritmética me acuerdo algo); así es ke he decidido ke mañana a las 1:30pm lo voy a conectar a la corriente de 220v.; si es ke no hay alguna explicación coherente de éste resultado ke he obtenido, y bueno será la ruleta rusa la ke decida.... Gracias a todos los ke se interesaron por el tema, a algunos los entendí mas o menos y a otros, si me lo explicaban en chino antiguo seguro ke los entendía, pero de todos modos Muchas Gracias a todos.

P.D.: Si no me mando un mensaje antes de las 2 pm, por favor avisen a los bomberos...(je,je)


----------



## ChaD (Jun 28, 2007)

Bueno Ric, pero fijate que es muy raro lo que decis.... No es posible que hayas obtenido 6,9 de continua solo con un transformador conectado asi. Si lo pusiste en continua el tester deberia marcarte 0 (valor medio y eficaz de una onda senoidal). Tenes que conectarlo en ACV. Saludos,


----------



## Ric (Jun 28, 2007)

Gracias ChaD por tu interes y perseverancia, si tienes razón debía de hacer las mediciones en ACV .
Bueno conseguí otro transformador, de esos ke uno puede elegir el voltaje de salida (1,5; 3;4,5;7,5;9;12v) y para entrada de 220v en 9v media 26,3 y conectado al transformador de 220/110 media 12,9.
Mientra ke el transformador de la incognita conectado al de 220/110 media 12,7.  Por lo ke deduzco que el transformador de la incognita tiene entrada de 220v.  Es válido mi razonamiento?


----------



## ChaD (Jun 28, 2007)

No es posible que un transformador de 220-9 te de 26,3 a la salida, algo esta mal ahi. Pregunta: que tensión tenes en la linea (el tomacorrientes)? Calculo que debes tener algo mas que 220V. Por lo que decis el valor que mas se acerca a 9 es cuando lo conectas a 110 entonces no creo que sea de 220... fijate la tension de la linea cuando conectas el transformador de 220-110 y el incognita-9 en serie,  medi nuevamente.


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 28, 2007)

Mira RIC tienes una forma mas facil de deducir el voltaje del primario:
Mides la resistencia del primario, luego la del secundario y calculas la relacion:

V prim=(9v X Rprim)/Rsec


----------



## tecnofull (Jun 29, 2007)

para a verigur el voltaje lo  averiguas midiendo la el primario de uno que ya sepas  que es de 220v como referencia te digo  que tenes que tener como minimo  300 ohms


----------



## menduco (Jun 29, 2007)

Ric coincido con tecnofull en que ya que tenes otro transformador de 220V de entrada, medi la resistencia del primario que va estar entre 300ohms a 600ohms, si es mayor a 600ohms, entonces el transformador es de 110V.

saludos


----------



## ChaD (Jun 29, 2007)

Eso es verdad, pero...... como puede haber medido esos valores?


----------



## zaiz (Jun 29, 2007)

tecnofull dijo:
			
		

> para a verigur el voltaje lo averiguas midiendo la el primario de uno que ya sepas que es de 220v como referencia te digo que tenes que tener como minimo 300 ohms





			
				menduco dijo:
			
		

> Ric coincido con tecnofull en que ya que tenes otro transformador de 220V de entrada, medi la resistencia del primario que va estar entre 300ohms a 600ohms, si es mayor a 600ohms, entonces el transformador es de 110V.



*Es aproximado a lo que dije yo.*




			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Desde mi punto de vista no necesitas otro transformador.
> 
> Yo te recomiendo que lo hagas así con el transformador incógnita:
> 
> ...




Pero no tiene que ver la resistencia del bobinado para saber a cuánto se debe conectar el primario. *Basta con que sean varios cientos de ohms*.

Ahora, para mayor referencia:

Yo tuve esa misma duda con un transformador hace tiempo y la resistencia que obtuve fue de 390 ohms.

Así se pueden saber dos cosas:

1.- Que ese es el primario.

2.- La corriente nominal del transformador

*Y no necesariamente se tiene que conectar a 220 Volts AC*, puede ser también a 127 y lo que va a ser diferente es la corriente según la toma que le demos en el primario (y obviamente, para cada una de los dos valores en primario va a ser diferente el voltaje que obtendremos en el secundario):


*Para 127*: al hacer la división: I=127/390= 325 mA

*Para 220*: al hacer la división: I= 220/390= 560 mA

El voltaje del secundario ya dependerá del número de vueltas que tenga. Así que lo indicado es conectar ese bobinado primario a la red eléctrica y medir el voltaje de alterna en el secundario.

...Ya si le siguen buscando, de todas maneras caerán a la misma conclusión que les expuse.

Saludos.


----------



## hades_21 (Jul 16, 2007)

lo mas ideal seri que le conectes al secundario un transformador de 9 voltios y el debe entregarte en el primario 110v 0  220 v dependiendo del caso, y para medirlo es muy sencillo solo debes colocar el multimetro en paralelo en el primario.
hay otras formas mas complejas de ver los valores nomianales del transformador cuando no se cuenta con una etiqueta que te lo indique, una de esas formas es realizando las pruebas de medicion con carga y sin carga.


----------



## chepao (Nov 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo lo enchufaria directamente en 110 VCA si en el secundario tengo 9 VCA el transformador es de 110 VCA, si en cambio tengo 4,5 VCA el transformador es de 220 VCA.



señor fogonazo, mm y que pasa cuando no se sabe el voltaje ni de entrada ni de salida??  lo pregunto porque una vez tenia dos transformadres identicos, no eran de gran tamaño, le meti 110v al primero y se chamusco, le meti al segundo por el otro la y ese saco hasta chispas y se quemo!!  tengo muchos transformadores, incluso hace poco le saque los transformadores a una fuente de pc que me regalaron estaba estropeada, saque un amarillo grande, dos amarillos pequeños, un toroide  grande que me han dicho que saca como 5v pero cuanto sera su valor de entrada??


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 5, 2013)

No puedes saber el voltaje de entrada y salida.. lo que puedes hacer es averiguar la relacion que hay entre la entrada y la salida y de alli hacer suposiciones

Primeramente nunca lo alimentes con un voltaje elevado... alimentalo con un voltaje pequeño y mide el voltaje a la salida, eso te indica cuantas veces eleva o disminuye, y los cables usualmente tienen aislamiento para 400 a 600V, asi que mientras no excedas ese voltaje el transformador debe trabajar correctamente

Para saber la corriente solo mide el diametro del cable mas pequeño y comparalo con las tablas de corriente maxima permitida por seccion del alambre

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corriente_máxima

Con esos 2 valores puedes saber la potencia maxima del transformador...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2013)

chepao dijo:


> señor fogonazo, mm y que pasa cuando no se sabe el voltaje ni de entrada ni de salida??  *lo pregunto porque una vez tenia dos transformadres identicos, no eran de gran tamaño, le meti 110v al primero y se chamusco, le meti al segundo por el otro la y ese saco hasta chispas y se quemo!!  tengo muchos transformadores, incluso hace poco le saque los transformadores a una fuente de pc que me regalaron estaba estropeada, saque un amarillo grande, dos amarillos pequeños, un toroide  grande que me han dicho que saca como 5v pero cuanto sera su valor de entrada??*



Esos son transformadores de fuente conmutada, *NO* le puedes aplicar tensión de línea


----------



## opamp (Nov 5, 2013)

Estimado Chepao, puedes encontrar trafos de PC(switchig) realizadas en un amplio rango de frecuencias(40KHz,...,100Khz y más) , añadido a esa variable la ferrita puede ser de 0.5 T a 2T . Estás dos incognitas  hacen difícil que por las dimensiones del nucleoy aun sabiendo el NUMERO de espiras puedas determinar los voltajes . Como son muy pocas espiras, retíralas y emplea los núcleos para tus diseños. Si quieres probar tus trafos y TIENES MUCHO tiempo disponible, tendrías que hacer un barrido de frecuencia y voltaje (generador de señal,decenas de KHz + amplificador de potencia 600W ; VCC : +/- 150V ).  Medir corriente de vacío , averiguar B , voltajes , corrientes, #espiras. Se nota tedioso ?


----------



## chepao (Nov 5, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> No puedes saber el voltaje de entrada y salida.. lo que puedes hacer es averiguar la relacion que hay entre la entrada y la salida y de alli hacer suposiciones
> 
> Primeramente nunca lo alimentes con un voltaje elevado... alimentalo con un voltaje pequeño y mide el voltaje a la salida, eso te indica cuantas veces eleva o disminuye, y los cables usualmente tienen aislamiento para 400 a 600V, asi que mientras no excedas ese voltaje el transformador debe trabajar correctamente
> 
> ...




mmmm muy interesante, gracias por la ayuda!!!





Fogonazo dijo:


> Esos son transformadores de fuente conmutada, *NO* le puedes aplicar tensión de línea




  ooh barbaro, muchas gracias, no sabia!! (lo que es no saber)


----------

